# Question about the direct entry officer program?



## GKP (5 Apr 2013)

Hello lads I have a question and I would be very grateful if somebody could give me a solid answer for the past 4 years I have been working as a constructional/Environmental Engineer for a development company my Educational back round is I have a Environmental Engineering Technology Diploma from a 3 year collage program I have checked in 2 or 3 different sites on the internet and it says the the Direct entry officer program is for those who already have a University Degree or a Technology Diploma so my question is would i be illegible with my technology diploma to enter the direct entry officer program??

Thank you guys and i hope to hear back from somebody soon once again thank you ahead of time for the help!


----------



## mariomike (5 Apr 2013)

As mentioned above, the best advice is to ask a CFRC.

If you wish, on the CF website, you can "Select all of the Education Levels that you have completed to view the jobs that you are eligible for.":
http://www.forces.ca/en/JobExplorer/BrowseJobs-70


----------

